# Finally Kamal has a setup running :)



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

After what seems like an eternity I have setup my 65g tank. More details to come but for now here she is. The aquascape is pretty much done and I intend on this being a zoa and lps tank. I already regret the height of the tank as I have to go full arm in to get to the bottom and I'm a tall guy. I am picking up 80/20 quick connect to build a light hanger to rest on the aquarium run. It will support two mars aqua 165w leds

















Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Excuse the mess of wires. I am working on a cabinet to go next to the tank house my ato and electrical

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wow Kamal finally...cant wait to see how it turns out...all the best...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Rookie2013 said:


> wow Kamal finally...cant wait to see how it turns out...all the best...


Thanks  overdue for sure.

I'm trying to decide what fish to stock so recommendations are welcome.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

And I hope this jebao return is reliable but so far I'm amazed at how quiet this thing is. Now my bm curve 7 sounds louder than a train lol

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

kamal said:


> Thanks  overdue for sure.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what fish to stock so recommendations are welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


i would consider putting a couple of wrasses..those are my favourite too bad i cant keep them in my system they just vanish


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't want to have sand so wrasse are out for now. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Redid the rock work









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Looking good*

your setup is looking nice

I like how much rock you've put in your tank.

you mentioned you're building a holder for your lights, do you have design? materials etc.?

I just ordered 2 viparspectra's because they come with built in timers, and i'm looking for a way to hang them that doesn't require me to use the back wall or ceiling.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks. No designs in hand yet I will post pics once it's made this week. My cousin has a metal fabrication business so did me a favour to make the stand and the light hanger.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

kamal said:


> And I hope this jebao return is reliable but so far I'm amazed at how quiet this thing is. Now my bm curve 7 sounds louder than a train lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


I've been using a dcs 3000 on my reefer 250 for 5 months, but it's running at 100%. Not sure if that's a good idea lol. It's quiet though.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the DCP5000 and its running at 55% monster of a pump so far.....


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So I made a light hanger as per sandeep instructions in the equipment section with a slight modification. Ready for corals
















Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry for the bad pics. i will try and take better ones this weekend. Just realised i have not updated this in forever.

































































Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Slightly clearer pics





































Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*looking nice*

The tank is coming along nicely Kamal...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Rbta









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So it's been ages but here are some recent pics.....i struggle with sps so this is a softy and LPs only tank. Not the prettiest compared to some of the awesome members here but I like it  and its slowly maturing.

Apologies for the pics. I just couldn't get the color balance on my phone



















































Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

That nem in the back is huge but wasn't fully open in this pic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

This is just my 2 cents but I think your tank looked really great with the SPS in it. As I am sure you know SPS require their own set of tank parameters compared to LPS and if you are willing to do ongoing dosing and continue to weekly monitor the tank for any adjustments then I would definitely try adding some SPS again? If it were me I would only add one easy SPS after the perimeters are where they should be and then slowly add more (too pricey to dive in with more than one at a time lol). I know it's more work but, in the end, I think it makes for a beautiful tank.
BTW really like your aquascape.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

liz said:


> This is just my 2 cents but I think your tank looked really great with the SPS in it. As I am sure you know SPS require their own set of tank parameters compared to LPS and if you are willing to do ongoing dosing and continue to weekly monitor the tank for any adjustments then I would definitely try adding some SPS again? If it were me I would only add one easy SPS after the perimeters are where they should be and then slowly add more (too pricey to dive in with more than one at a time lol). I know it's more work but, in the end, I think it makes for a beautiful tank.
> BTW really like your aquascape.


Thanks for the feedback  I actually like the movement I get from the current setup but I would like to add a monti or two at some point.

I am using Kalk in the ATO so everything is pretty stable. I also switched back to T5 with a 4 bulb TEK fixture, growth has exploded since then. I like the look of led but in my limited experience the growth rate didnt compare. I am going to fit an LED stunner strip to give the coral more pop for sure


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Nice Tyree Leather*

Nice looking tank Kamal...and good that you got the T5 now...that might help in keeping sps as well...awesome looking flame anamone....


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Your tank is looking good, hope the devil hand you took from me, did grow well. I will say SPS is not for everyone, just try with one or two and see how it goes. Mine mostly are soft corals, only now things like birds nest are growing well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

loonie said:


> Your tank is looking good, hope the devil hand you took from me, did grow well. I will say SPS is not for everyone, just try with one or two and see how it goes. Mine mostly are soft corals, only now things like birds nest are growing well. Thanks for sharing.


Unfortunately that melted.....I have made some changes to the system since then and everything is thriving.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Rookie2013 said:


> Nice looking tank Kamal...and good that you got the T5 now...that might help in keeping sps as well...awesome looking flame anamone....


Thank you. But nowhere near as nice as your tank

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I think with your vision that you posted above it is going to make for an awesome looking tank down the road. Monti's are a great idea and one that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice. It will fill in nicely and you wont have to worry about losing all your coral if you look at it the wrong way. Dont get me wrong I love sps but they are just so sensitive to change. Theres something to be said for a clean lps and softy tank. Good job. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Latest pic of the reef  Developing nicely. Now running 4 bulb t5 Tek light with 2 12" blue vertex led strips for supplemental lighting


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks great man, the photo is a little dark though. I just swapped out the white bulb in my fixture for a Geissmann actinic and there's a huge difference in the coral fluorescence.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Phil, here I have played with the image a little to brighten and try and keep the colors realistic.

I do need to play with my bulb mix a little as its too blue in person as well.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

kamal said:


> Thanks Phil, here I have played with the image a little to brighten and try and keep the colors realistic.
> 
> I do need to play with my bulb mix a little as its too blue in person as well.


Tank looks awesome man. I hope mine can grow out like that

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

